# Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013 Update



## mcol (11 Okt. 2012)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 10/10/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

109 MB - 5'02" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (4 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Elisa Isoardi, Valeria Mazza, Luz Cipriota - Uno Mattina 19/10/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

197 MB - 9'09" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (4 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 31/10/12*

feat. Heather Parisi, Raffaella Carrà, Lorella Cuccarini, Alessandra Martines



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

265 MB - 12'14" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (12 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 06/11/12*

feat. Metis Di Meo



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

115 MB - 5'23" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (13 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 13/11/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 

 

99 MB - 4'36" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (15 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 14/11/12*

feat. Laura Todaro



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 

125 MB - 5'50" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (21 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 20/11/12*

feat. Chiara Del Gaudio



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 

201 MB - 9'22" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (23 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 21/11/12*

feat. Metis Di Meo



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



88,3 MB - 4'08" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - stockings @ Uno Mattina 22/11/12*







 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



203 MB - 9'26" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (24 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 23/11/12 part 1*

feat. Joumana Haddad, Karima Moual, Stefania Fiorucci



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

112 MB - 5'15" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

--------------------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 23/11/12 part 2*

feat. Stefania Fiorucci



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

119 MB - 5'31" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (2 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Dani Del Secco d'Aragona - Uno Mattina 26/11/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 

 

84 MB - 3'54" - 1024x576 - XviD - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Roberta Rei - Uno Mattina 27/11/12*

feat. Simona Marchini @ Pronto, è la Rai? (1988)



 

 




 

 




 

 



64 MB - 2'58" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 28/11/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 



54,7 MB - 2'35" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 30/11/12 part 1*

feat. Manuela Maccaroni



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



141 MB - 6'35" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

-----

*Elisa Isoardi - upskirt @ Uno Mattina 30/11/12 part 2*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



173 MB - 7'59" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (7 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 03/12/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



69,4 MB - 3'15" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 04/12/12*

feat. Vanessa Hessler



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

212 MB - 9'50" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3 (partial audio)

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (13 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 07/12/12 part 1*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



137 MB - 6'21" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 07/12/12 part 2*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



181 MB - 8'20" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (16 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 10/12/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 



65 MB - 3'01" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 11/12/12*

feat. Margherita Granbassi



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



209 MB - 9'39" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 12/12/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



136 MB - 6'22" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 13/12/12*

feat. Metis Di Meo



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



92 MB - 4'18" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 14/12/12 part 1*



 

 




 

 




 

 



119 MB - 5'32" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 14/12/12 part 2*

feat. Dani Del Secco d'Aragona, Eliana Miglio



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



172 MB - 7'57" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*ALL-INCLUSIVE WEEKLY RAR (10 to 14/12/12, 6 vids, 794 MB):*
DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (31 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 18+27/12/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



104 MB - 4'54" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (1 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 2012-2013*

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 31/12/12*

feat. Stefania Fiorucci, Dani Del Secco d'Aragona



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



97 MB - 4'32" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 01/01/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 



74,7 MB - 3'29" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (7 Jan. 2013)

*Michela Vittoria Brambilla - Uno Mattina 06/12/12*

feat. Dani Del Secco D'Aragona, Metis Di Meo



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



85 MB - 3'59" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

---------

*Federica Gentile & model - Uno Mattina 21/12/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



120 MB - 5'33" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

--------------------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 26/12/12 (edit)*



 

 




 

 



58 MB - 3'34" - 704x400 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 02->04/01/13 (edit)*

feat. Patrizia Baldassarri (psychiatrist), Anna Foglietta, Dani Del Secco D'Aragona



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



119 MB - 7'24" - 704x400 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (9 Jan. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 08/01/13 part 1*

feat. Stefania Fiorucci



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



153 MB - 7'05" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 08/01/13 part 2*

feat. Stefania Fiorucci



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



160 MB - 7'24" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (12 Jan. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 09/01/13*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



142 MB - 6'38" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (15 Jan. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 14/01/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



85 MB - 3'58" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## PureMalt (15 Jan. 2013)

bellissima donna


----------



## mcol (16 Jan. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 15/01/13*

feat. Laura Todaro



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



98 MB - 4'33" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (18 Jan. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 17/01/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 

178 MB - 8'14" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (23 Jan. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 18/01/13*

feat. Dania Farnese



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



161 MB - 7'30" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (26 Jan. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 23/01/13*

feat. Matilde Brandi



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 

161 MB - 7'29" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (28 Jan. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 25/01/13*

feat. Dani Del Secco d'Aragona, Dania Farnese



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



171 MB - 7'56" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (1 Feb. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 30/01/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



75 MB - 3'31" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 31/01/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



89 MB - 4'09" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (2 Feb. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 01/02/13*

feat. Dani Del Secco d'Aragona, Dania Farnese



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



218 MB - 10'07" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (11 Feb. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 05+06/02/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



147 MB - 6'52" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 08/02/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



180 MB - 8'22" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (14 Feb. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 13/02/13*

feat. Federica Gentile



 

 




 

 




 

 



96 MB - 4'29" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (22 Feb. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 19/02/13*

feat. Belén Rodriguez @ Sanremo 2011



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



105 MB - 4'55" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (22 Feb. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 20/02/13*

feat. Federica Gentile



 

 




 

 



Part 1: 89 MB - 4'07" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3



 

 




 

 




 

 



Part 2: 59 MB - 3'36" - 704x400 - XviD AVI - MP3 (web edit)

RAR 2x1 (147 MB): DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (2 März 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 27/02 + 01/03/13*

feat. Lucrezia Lante della Rovere, Dani Del Secco d'Aragona



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



220 MB - 10'17" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Samantha Biale - Uno Mattina 01/03/13*







 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



147 MB - 6'48" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (7 März 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 05/03/13 part 1*







 

 




 

 




 

 



126 MB - 5'52" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 05/03/13 part 2*

feat. Rosa Miranda



 

 




 

 




 

 



179 MB - 8'16" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (7 März 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 06/03/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



98 MB - 4'35" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (11 März 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 07/03/13 part 1*

feat. Leda Galiuto



 

 




 

 



63 MB - 2'55" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

-----

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 07/03/13 part 2*



 

 




 

 



81,6 MB - 5'01" - 704x400 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

BONUS: *Dani Del Secco d'Aragona & Dania Farnese - Uno Mattina 08/03/13*







 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



174 MB - 8'02" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (12 März 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 11/03/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 

 

134 MB - 6'13" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (4 Apr. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 01/04/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 



74 MB - 3'33" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - no audio

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (5 Apr. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 03/04/13*







 

 




 

 




 

 



105 MB - 4'55" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 04/04/13*

feat. Samantha Biale



 

 




 

 




 

 



76 MB - 3'33" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (15 Mai 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 08/04/13*

feat. Dani Del Secco d'Aragona, Dania Farnese



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



131 MB - 6'09" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 16/04/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 



111 MB - 5'09" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 17/04/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 



88 MB - 4'07" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 23/04/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 



88 MB - 4'06" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (6 Juli 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 25/04/13*



 




 



39 MB - 1'50" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 26/04/13*

feat. Melba Ruffo and others



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



170 MB - 7'54" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## rline86 (6 Aug. 2013)

sehr heisse bilder =)


----------



## mcol (21 Aug. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 30/04/13*



 

 




 

 

 

91,6 MB - 4'17" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 01/05/13*



 

 




 

 



136 MB - 6'20" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 03/05/13*

feat. Melba Ruffo



 

 




 

 



155 MB - 6'12" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (19 Sep. 2013)

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 07/05/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 



123 MB - 5'45" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 08/05/13*



 

 




 

 



87 MB - 4'03" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Elisa Isoardi - Uno Mattina 14/05/13*



 




 



106 MB - 4'56" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## HermesC (8 Okt. 2013)

italienisch gut


----------



## disposible333 (28 Dez. 2013)

Danke schön!


----------



## Handschmeichler (8 Okt. 2022)

Sowas gibt's heute im TV gar nicht mehr.
Ein Reupload wäre der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Punisher (9 Okt. 2022)

hat jemand noch die Videos?


----------

